# ارجو مساعدتي ضروري ... يا مهندس غسان



## نونو 2010 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعتي في بحث عن التجهيزات الوقائية وقواعد السلامة في المختبرات الكيميائية 
ولك جزيل الشكر انت وكل الذي يساعدني في هذا البحث:84:​


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2009)

عربي أو انجليزي؟

آمل الرد ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يونيو 2009)

*إجراءات السلامة العامة في المختبر الكيميائي*

وجدت المحاضرة التالية لدى البحث أرجو أن تفديك​

إجراءات السلامة العامة في المختبر الكيميائي​

 قواعد العمل المخبري:
عند العمل في مختبر كيميائي التزم العمل بالقواعد التالية لتوفير اكبر قدر ممكن من السلامة و ذلك لتجنب كل ما يعرض العاملين للأخطار . 
1- نظف مكان عملك من المحاليل المتناثرة و قطع الزجاج المكسور و اعد جميع حاويات المحاليل مقفلة بعد استخدامها إلى إمكان حفظها . 
2- تخلص من تأثير الأحماض المتناثرة بمعادلتها بمحلول NaHCO3 و من تأثير القلويات المتناثرة بمعادلتها بحامض البوريك ، و من تأثير الزئبق المتناثر باستبداله بالكبريت أو تجميعه في الدوارق المفرغة . يجب تنظيف مواقع تناثر الزئبق بشكل كامل بسبب السمية الشديدة لبخاره . 
3- تعرف على مواقع حفظ الأدوات و المواد الخاصة بالتعامل مع ظروف التعرض للأخطار المحتملة و علاجها كأدوات الإسعاف الأولي و الطفايات . 
4- قم بإجراء التجارب المقررة فقط و لا تعمل بالمختبر بمفردك . 
5- تعامل مع المواد القابلة للتطاير و السوائل العضوية و سخن الأحماض عند الحاجة داخل خزانة الأبخرة . 
6- استخدم الدروع و الأقنعة الواقية عند التعامل مع التفاعلات الخطرة . 
7- استخدم القفازات قدر الإمكان عند التعامل مع المواد السامة أو المسرطنة و تجنب استنشاق الكيماويات المتطايرة . 

التخلص من الفضلات المخبرية : 
يتم التخلص من الفضلات و الأحماض و القلويات في تيار من الماء و من ثم تنظيف المجاري بكميات وافرة من الماء . 
أما الفضلات الكيميائية الكبيرة يجب معالجتها كيميائيا قبل التخلص منها أو إعادة استخدامها . 
تجمع فضلات السيانيد في وسط قلوي داخل زجاجات خاصة تمهيدا لمعالجتها كيميائيا . 
و تجمع الفضلات الكيميائية الجافة باستثناء عوامل الأكسدة و الاختزال القوية مثل كلورات و برومات و بيروكسيدات و نترات و يوديد و غبار المعادن و هيبوكلورايت في حاويات مناسبة يكتب عليها فضلات كيميائية . يجب جمع الفضلات الكيميائية للسوائل المذيبة فتجمع في حاويات مميزة و تعالج بالطريقة المناسبة إذا كانت بكميات كبيرة. كما يجب عدم التخلص من فضلات المركبات الأمينية أو الفسفورية أو الاسيتيك انهيدريد أو كلورات الاسيتات أو أية مادة شديدة التفاعل في الحاويات العامة للقمامة . 

الإجراءات الوقائية عند التعامل مع الكيميائيات الخطرة: 
يجب التعامل بحذر مع المركبات الكيميائية الخطرة و اتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية المناسبة لخصائصها و طبيعة الأخطار التي قد تسببها كما يلي : 
أ-الأمينات العطرية (Aromatic Amines) : 
تتميز الأمينات العطرية السائلة و الصلبة مثل aniline و m-nitro aniline و Benzedrine بسهولة امتصاصها عن طريق الجلد و بسرعة إحداثها لتسمم شامل بسبب قدرتها على أكسدة الهيموجلوبين إلى ميثوجلوبين العاجز عن نقل الأكسجين . كما يتعرض الإنسان لنفس المضاعفات عند استنشاقها أو بلعها . 
لذا يجب غسل الجلد بكميات وافرة من الماء عند لمس هذه المركبات لان معظمها صعب الذوبان في الماء و يجب تنظيف مكان العمل من الكيات المتناثرة بورق ماص إذا كانت قليلة أو بالتربة أو الرمل إذا كانت كبيرة . بناء على ما تقدم يجب ما أمكن عدم التعامل معها إلا بواسطة قفازات مطاطية داخل خزانة الأبخرة . 
ب-النتروات العطرية (Aromatic nitro Compounds) : 
تتميز بعض النتروات العطرية مثل (Nitrobenzene) بخصائص الأمينات العطرية و بنفس مضاعفاتها السمية و بإمكانية الانفجار في درجات الحرارة المرتفعة . فمثلا يتفجر (TNT) بدرجة 240م و حامض البيكربونات بدرجة 300م كما يكون حامض النيتريك مع Nitrobenzene خليطا متفجرا في غياب الماء . لذا يجب التعامل مع هذه المركبات بنفس طريقة التعامل مع الأمينات العطرية عند تناثرها أو ملامستها للجلد . و ضرورة عدم تسخينها إلا بعد استخدام الأقنعة و الدروع الواقية داخل خزانة أبخرة ما أمكن . 
ت?-ثنائي كبريتيد الكربون CS2 : 
يتميز بسميته العالية و إمكانية اشتعاله بشكل أقوى من اشتعال الايثر إذ يشتعل بخاره بفعل الكهربائية الساكنة . لذا يجب عدم السماح بتطاير الكميات المتناثرة في موقع العمل إذا كانت قليلة و امتصاصها بقطعة اسفنجية أو قماش أو ورق ماص حيث يسمح له بالتطاير داخل خزانة أبخرة و يتم التخلص من الكميات القليلة المتبقية بغسلها بكميات وافرة من الماء . 
ث?-القلويات الكاوية (Caustic Alkali) : 
تتميز هيدروكسيدات الصوديوم و البوتاسيوم بسعة استخدامها في المختبر و بشدة تأثيرها الكاوي الذي غالبا ما يتعرض له الجلد و العيون عند التعامل معها . تسبب هذه المركبات المركزة تلفا دائما في العين إذا تعرضت لها . لذا يجب غسل الجلد و العيون عند تعرضها لما يتناثر من هذه المركبات بالماء لمدة 15 دقيقة على الأقل 
و يتم التخلص من القويات الكاوية المركزة المتناثرة بتصريفها في البالوعات الأرضية بواسطة كميات متدفقة من الماء أو بامتصاصها بالتربة أو الرمل . 
ج- ثلاثي أكسيد الكروم (CrO3) : 
تنشا الآثار السامة لثلاثي أكسيد الكروم بسبب نشاطه كحامض أو عامل مؤكسد . ينشا عن ملامسة غبار CrO3 أو سوائله المركزة للجلد و التهابات و تقرحات جلدية علما أن ابتلاع 6 غم من هذا المركب قاتلا و إن استنشاقه المتواصل قد يسبب تلف القنوات التنفسية . لذا يجب غسل الجلد مباشرة بكميات وافرة من الماء بعد ملامسته مباشرة و يجب التخلص من محاليله المتناثرة باختزالها بواسطة عوامل مختزلة مثل Na2S2O3 إلى اكاسيده الأقل سمية مثل Cr2O3. 
د- السيانيد (CN-): 
تسمى المركبات العضوية المرتبطة بايون السيانيد أحيانا بنيترالات Nitriles ، تعتبر ميثيلات السيانيد المعرفة باسم اسوبيتونيتريل اكبر السيانيد العضوية استخداما و هي اقل سمية من السيانيدات غير العضوية مثل NaCN و KCN . تنشا السمية القوية لايون السيانيد بسبب قدرته على إبطال نشاط الأنزيمات التنفسية بشكل انتقائي و بالتالي منع استفادة الأنسجة من الأكسجين . يستخدم إميل النيتريت (C5H11-NO2) كمضاد لسمية السيانيد إذا يؤكسد اكبر كمية من الهيموجلوبين إلى ميثوجلوبين 
الذي يتحد بدوره مع ايون السيانيد بشكل غير قابل للانعكاس و يبطل تأثيره السام . 
-يحول الجسم السيانيد لايونات ته الأقل سمية مثل SCN و بالتالي يمنع تراكمه في الجسم . لذا تقل سمية السيانيد الناتجة عن التعامل اليومي معه بشكل ملحوظ عن سميته نتيجة تعرضه بشكل حاد و مفاجئ و يقل تأثيرات السيانيدات العضوية عن غير العضوية في الأنف و العيون . لذا يجب غسل الجلد مباشرة عند تعرضه للسيانيد أو مشتقاته بكميات مباشرة وافرة من الماء . تجمع محاليل السيانيد المتناثرة في حاويات خاصة حيث يتم تحويله في وسط قلوي إلى SCN عن طريق غليه مع الكبريت أو إلىFe(CN)6 بإضافة كبريتات الحديديوز قبل التخلص منه في مجاري الصرف الصحي أما ايوناته العضوية فيمكن تحويلها إلى امايدات بمفاعلتها مع HCl


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يونيو 2009)

الكهرباء في المخابر
 
تعتبر التمديدات الكهربائية في المخابر من أكبر الأخطار المحتملة على العاملين لذلك يجب إتباع التوصيات والتعليمات التالية:

1- تثبيت وتركيب الأجهزة بشكل صحيح وجيد
2- اختبار جميع الأجهزة للتأكد من أنها تعمل بشكل صحيح وبدون مشاكل
3- تجهيز المخبر بعلبة قواطع معنونة (يوضع على كل قاطع اسم ومكان المخارج الموصولة عليه مع عنونة المخارج أيضاً) لسهولة قطع التيار عن الطرف الذي يحدث فيه مشكلة
4- أن تكون الأجهزة والأدوات وأسلاك التوصيل في حالة جيدة مع ضرورة التأكد من عمل خط التأريض بشكل فعال
5- عدم استعمال الأسلاك الكهربائية أو الخطوط الأخرى غير المعزولة عبر الغرفة أو تثبيتها بالحوامل 
6- عدم استعمال أسلاك التمديد عوضا عن الأسلاك الدائمة 
7- عدم استخدام العلب متعددة المخارج ما لم تكن حاوية على قطع داخلية منتظمة 
8- إن اغلب المخارج النقالة ( ما يسمى المخارج السيارة )تقدر استطاعتها بحوالي 15 أمبير للأنواع الجيدة لذلك يجب التأكد من استطاعة الأجهزة التي ستوصل عليها 
9- يقوم القسم المختص بالكهرباء بالتمديد و الإصلاحات مع إجراء كشف دوري على هذه التمديدات وإجراء الصيانة الدورية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يونيو 2009)

وهذا كتاب هام من الهيئة السعودية لتطوير المناهج

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/chemical/pdf/chm120.pdf


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض أمور السلامة في المختبرات


----------

